

The Day the MicroISV Movement Died - mtaber
http://www.singlefounder.com/2009/11/17/the-day-the-microisv-movement-died/

======
gacba
Everyone likes to trumpet the VC-backed companies--the drama, the turmoil, the
exit strategy....but what about all those single-founder companies? Eric
Sink's experiment has a lot of lessons for everyone, VC-backed or not.

